# Best Fursuit Maker For Me?



## Avelore (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel there is a thread already out there comparing the different artists in terms of their styles, but I felt safer if I just asked.

I had a look at all the fursuits that other people have, and almost all of them, I adore. There were, however specific features I enjoyed looking at more than others. Features such as the head and paws, mostly. I know that different artists and suitmakers employ different visual styles to their costumes, such as more cartoonish eyes, or really fluffy paws, or an anatomically correct fullsuit design, I'm still none the brighter about who to employ to make my suits.

I've included some links below leading to pictures that gained my interest. If you guys know the artists who made these suits, or you know artists who do similar styles, please relay that info to me, and I will reward you with cookies.  

http://magelight.org/x/RainFurrest2012/Portraits/photos/_DSC8061.jpg
The fur on the suit on the left of this picture is amazing. I'm a real fan of really thick fur, as my dragon form does have rather unruly and long fur all over.

http://magelight.org/x/RainFurrest2012/Portraits/photos/RFportraits2012-111.jpg
I quite like the paws in this one. My dragon has pads like on these suits, and the claws are roughly the same as well.

Now I included a video in this one, because the Crux I saw in the pictures on Magelight, you could not see the legs very well. It's basically legs with jointed stuffing, to make the legs look as if they're jointed. Look at the tall black and white suit in this video and you'll see what I mean. Also, this Crux has a rather awesome tail, the way it keeps its shape throughout.
http://.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AG0KeyNMGI8#t=265s

If you didn't look at those links, then I curse you. XD
Basically, what I'm looking for is a suitmaker that can do really thick fur throughout the suit, including VERY long fur for my mane, can do some pretty decent paws, 5-digit without making them look human-like, can make sturdy, easy-to-manage tails and can do convincing jointed stuffing.

There's probably a load of people who can do these things well, so I'd like to know the cheapest, or cheapest 3.

Thanks for reading, and possibly helping. ^.-.~


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.twinkyarts.net/

I'd recommend TwinkyArts.  They're great and competitively priced.  They're doing my suit, and I personally like their style.

That's just my personal recommendation, I'm not sure if their style is right for you.  Just try to look around.  Fursuit reviews on FA is a great place (linked above)


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2012)

I was going to recommend Lacy but then I noticed it says she's closed for commissions atm.

Still, I love her work and she made the 2 fursuits I've owned.

I still have the first full suit she ever made, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 5, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> http://www.twinkyarts.net/
> 
> I'd recommend TwinkyArts.  They're great and competitively priced.  They're doing my suit, and I personally like their style.
> 
> That's just my personal recommendation, _*I'm not sure if their style is right for you*_.  Just try to look around.  _*Fursuit reviews*_ on FA is a great place (linked above)



Unfortunately their style is not right for me. Although the toony style is there, there is something about it that doesn't seem to click with me.

Also, FR is an alright site for info about getting a suit. I've contacted RuffledDesigns (Formerly PawsProductions) about quotes and I'm hoping to see if I can get a quote cheaper than the one I got from ArtSlave.


----------

